# Looking :Bible characters men & women of the Bible



## Mayflower (Oct 29, 2006)

I have at my bookshelf the 2 volume works of Spurgeon : Men & Women of the Old and New Testament. 

Does anyone knows more study books which discribes and give some great insights of men and women (like forexample Adam, Abraham, Mozes, John the Baptist, Peter.....etc) from the Old & New Testaments ?


----------



## Laura (Oct 29, 2006)

I've poked through a bit of William Jay's _Lectures on Female Scripture Characters_ (Reformation Heritage Books is where I bought my copy, but I can't find it there now) and thought it uniquely insightful. He uses the stories of the Shunamite, Mary Magdalene, Lot's wife, the woman of Samaria, etc. to point out/remark on typical female virtues and vices, though many of the applications are useful for both sexes. The lectures are really sermon notes that he lengthened/prepared for publishing and not at all academic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2006)

George Matheson and Alexander Whyte have done notable studies of Bible characters that are worth reading.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> George Matheson and Alexander Whyte have done notable studies of Bible characters that are worth reading.



Dear Andrew. do you know the titels ?


----------



## bwana-asafiwe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Suggestions*

Mayflower,



May I offer a few titles that have ben very helpful in my studies. I recently searched high and low for books dealing with some of the women in the NT. Here are a few suggestions:Bible Characters: People from the New Testament, by Alexander Whyte. Whyte is excellent! His work is a classic and worthy of it. Very thorough, devotional, expositional sermons.​Women of the Old Testament (CBD) & Women of the New Testament (CBD) by Abraham Kuyper. These short studies are also very good.​The one other source that I find very helpul is _Peloubet's Select Notes on the International Sunday School Lesson_. NOT THE RECENT EDITIONS. Look for the older editions from 1900-about 1965. These volumes were edited by the famous bibliophile, Wilbur Smith. He was a dispensationalist, but he loved the reformed commentators and was very Calvinistic in his soteriology. He provides excellent quotes from the greatest classic works. He also provides excellent biblipgraphies (with helpful annotations).

There are other works, but these have been most beneficial to me outside of exegetical commentaries.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2006)

Mayflower said:


> Dear Andrew. do you know the titels ?



Alexander Whyte wrote _Bible Characters from the Old and New Testament_ (sometimes found in one volume, sometimes two). 










_Bible Characters From the Old and New Testament_

Author: Alexander Whyte 
Format: Paperback (Reprint)
Publication Date: June 1990
Publisher: Kregel Pubns
Dimensions:9"H x 6"W x 2"D; 2.05 lbs.
ISBN: 0825439809

_Bible Characters: People from the New Testament_

Author: Alexander Whyte 

Retail Price: $30.00 
Our Price: $19.00
You Save: $11.00 (37%)
In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
Format: Hardcover 480pp. 
Publisher: Christian Focus
Pub Date: 2000
ISBN: 1857922271

George Matheson wrote a series of _Bible Portraits_.









_Portraits of Bible Men_

Paperback: 144 pages 
Publisher: Kregel Classics; Revised edition (June 14, 1996) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 0825432928 

_Portraits of Bible Women_

Paperback: 144 pages 
Publisher: Kregel Classics (August 18, 2003) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 082543243X 

_The Representative Men of the Bible_

Unknown Binding 
Publisher: R.R. Smith (1930) 
Language: English 
ASIN: B00085UALQ


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks Andrew!!!!!!


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 3, 2006)

bwana-asafiwe said:


> Mayflower,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jason for the information!


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 3, 2006)

Is anyone also familiar with the next books :

- A.B. Davidson: The Called of God: Bible Characters 
- Francis Bourdillon: Lesser Lights - Minor Bible Characters 
- James Block: An Apology for Rogues (Bible Characters)
- Velde Francis Vander: She Shall be Called Women : Female Bible Characters


----------



## bwana-asafiwe (Nov 4, 2006)

Mayflower said:


> Is anyone also familiar with the next books :
> 
> - A.B. Davidson: The Called of God: Bible Characters
> - Francis Bourdillon: Lesser Lights - Minor Bible Characters
> ...



I checked out Francis Vander Velde's book when I was working through my study on "lesser known women of the early church." The work wasn't technical, but very devoitonal. I didn't lean on it heavily, but it was useful.

I also used Carolyn Custis James' book _Lost Women of the Bible_. Very useful despite the raging controversy over Ms. James.

AT Robertson wrote a work entitled _Types of Preachers in the New Testament_ which is helpful. And JC Ryle's work _Examples of Holiness _is superb.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 6, 2006)

Anyone knows the writter and book :James Hastings-The Greater Men and Women of the Bible (6 volumes) ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2006)

Ralph -- You may be interested also in A.W. Pink's The Heroes of Faith.


----------



## bwana-asafiwe (Nov 6, 2006)

Ralph,
Hastings is a reknowned encyclopaedist. He has edited a number of large and valuable dictionaries. I'm sure that you will find some great material in this volume. I haven't had a chance to use it myself, but I have a friend that may have it (I'll have to check).

Here is the full bibliography:
Hastings, James, ed. _THE GREATER MEN AND WOMEN OF THE BIBLE._ Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1913-1916. 6 vols. BS 570 .H3 1913 

Also, here is an awesome link I found at Regent University: 
*BIBLE CHARACTERS: SELECTED RESOURCES FOR RESEARCH*


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 6, 2006)

bwana-asafiwe said:


> I haven't had a chance to use it myself, but I have a friend that may have it (I'll have to check).]



Thanks brother , please let me know what your thoughts are on these 6 volume set, if it is technical and/or devotional or sermons. Any information would be helpful!


----------



## bwana-asafiwe (Nov 6, 2006)

I haven't gotten my hands on a copy yet, but from what I found so far, men like Alexander Whyte wrote many of the entries. I expect that this will be devotional, or at least, non-technical. Much of what we from Whyte and W.G. Blaikie is sermonic material, rich in exposition and application.

I'm not sure how soon I can get my hands on a copy, but I can let you know when I do.


----------

